# Harlow's thoughts on crate training



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just lay down and cover your eyes.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She was doing better on crate training. Then I started letting her join me, and the other dogs in daytime naps on my bed. We're not ready to give up dog pile nap times, so crate training is still a work in progress.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

I gave up with bedtime crate training lol. Kaylee just sleeps on the bed and only goes in her crate when we travel or when we are out.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Anida said:


> I gave up with bedtime crate training lol. Kaylee just sleeps on the bed and only goes in her crate when we travel or when we are out.
> 
> Now THAT is true Vizsla (and Weimaraner) reality!
> 
> Next on your shopping list- a California King! ;D You have to know that she is telling you that she's not a Dog, she's a Vizsla!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

With us working on potty training I have to use a crate when I'm not with her.


----------

